# Spider mites



## Clay (Aug 20, 2021)

I've been fighting spider mites on my bushes all season with big box hose end options. Is there something I can treat with that will have a longer and more permanent effect?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I would look here. https://www.domyown.com/search?w=spider%20mite

The products at do my own are more a professional level. They should help more. They also have good customer service.


----------

